# Khloé Kardashian will Sextape wie Schwester Kim



## Stefan24100 (13 Feb. 2010)

(hgm) Die berühmteste der Kardashian-Schwestern hat ihren Ruhm einem Sextape mit dem Rapper Ray J aus dem Jahr 2007 zu verdanken: Kim ist heute nicht mehr aus der Klatschpresse wegzudenken. Von solch einer Medienpräsenz träumt auch Khloé, die trotz der gemeinsamen Familien-Reality-Show „Keeping Up With The Kardashians“ nicht so populär wie ihre große Schwester ist. Ihr Plan: auch ein Sextape herausbringen! In einer noch nicht ausgestrahlten Folge der Show vertraut die 25-Jährige einer Freundin an: „Ich mag die Idee eines kleinen sexy Videos. Das wäre doch verrucht. Ich erwäge, ein Solo-Sextape zu drehen, in dem ich es mir selbst mache.“ Ob die Welt wirklich darauf gewartet hat?

 Quelle


----------



## NAFFTIE (13 Feb. 2010)

na denn mal los Khloé  und danke stefan sehr interessant


----------



## Leecher (15 Feb. 2010)

Ich biete mich als Darsteller an


----------



## Q (23 Apr. 2010)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Diddi (27 Apr. 2010)

schecht wärs ned. kann sie ja kim mit einbeziehen


----------



## begoodtonite (27 Apr. 2010)

ich weiß nicht...also das sagt viel über die heutige gesellschaft aus


----------



## tommie3 (27 Apr. 2010)

könnte man sich mal ansehen.


----------



## Punisher (18 Mai 2010)

Sie muss kein Solo-Tape drehen, ich würde mich gegen finanzielle Beteilung "opfern"


----------



## Gamer2 (1 Juni 2010)

Muss nicht sein. Ihre Schwester Kim ist sowieso besser.


----------



## bastiver (21 Juni 2010)

Na dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## syd67 (22 Juni 2010)

also ich biete mich auch ohne finanzielle dinge gern an und wenn sie ihre schwester mit einbezieht waere es noch besser
hat die nicht noch mehr schwestern???:WOW:


----------

